# Does Your Hoomin Have Any Other Aminals?



## Dippy-Doodle

Does Your Hoomin Have Any Other Aminals?



Mine has a gerbil I haz never mets her though i wish i could she sounds cool!!



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## Degu

There are lyk a BAJILLION squeeky long-tailed things that my mommy has in her wroom. They are brown and when I run around in mommy's wroom, they run to da sides of the cages and try to gets me. I lyk to tease them though. Cuz I be runnin around the room while they can just looks at me. Nyah nyah.

Then there is dis kat thingy. It's fat. And orange. It eats my foods. And always follows my mommy EVERYWHURE!!! It scared away the two fat big 'dawgs' from the door, befores. It nice, even though it used to swing it's paw at me!!!!!!!! D:< D:< My mommy was MAAAD. It was grownded for a long tyme. HAHAHA.

Now those weird 'dawgs' peoples keeps talking about. One is big and black, da other is short and has long ears. Da long eared one goes away somtymes. It dusn't wreally live here. The black one is here all da tyme though. It goes 'aarrrOOOOOOO' somtymes. When they walks up the stairs, they make the long-tailed things yell. They don't lyks them.


----------



## Numbat

Hey Dippster! Yah my hoomans have a big colourful furry kat too Appa or Basil! When I'm outside it scares me a lot! My hooman tried to introduce me to it inside. It was really fun at first, I chased it around but then it swiped it's paw at me! I haven't been close to it since! But it walks around outside my hutch.

There's also a yellow thing that chirps a lot! We don't talk much but I enjoy its moosic! It was a bit scary when it flew around though!


----------



## Julie Bunny

My hooman found a stinkin yellow thing when she went for a walk. It never shuts up and likes to sit on me head..........me head ..........can u beleive it............it sits on me head. Raul...is the stinkin yellow thing.


----------



## Numbat

It sits on your head!


----------



## Julie Bunny

On me head and I cant get to him cause he is on me head. He stole some of me toys too. Sometimes he runs on thee floor then I try to bite him but he can fly. No fair!


----------



## FallingStar

Me hoomin has other animals.
she has this big black fing, names sadie. i fink she calls it a dog. sadie always comes wif her outside she she plays wif us or feeds us.
she also has these 2 small white doggies. ive seen them before, their names are howie and daisy. they wip and bark all the time...
she also has 2 kitty cats. they are the only nice fings that dont bark or make much noise. their names are kekey and katie.

-
winston


----------



## wooly_queen

My hoomin has these thingies called "wittle piggies"...I purrty sure they are called guinea pig or somethin though...she also has this big fluffy orange doggy they call Rusty...he tries to eat us...and then there are these "cats" she says...their nice..they make this funny noise and rub their heads on us.  These is also a stupid squawky thing..and a scary long wiggly thing.It looks mean and its in a big tank...


----------



## furryface

Mom has the Bella....she's something mom calls a calico..I don't whats that means...

Bella likes to eat my hays....then mom gets mad cause it makes hers sick...sometimes there's also a big brown monster that comes to live wif us...mom says it's call a Monty...it's scary and BIG but it doesn't come very much...she says that's a dog!! his paw is as big as my head! I don't likes the Monty fing much...I stays at the top of my cage so he can't eat me! mom says that would nebber happen but I not so sure...


----------



## kherrmann3

Our Mama has a few other things living with us. There are two other hoomans, one is called a "boyfriend", and the other just lives there. We're not too sure what he does, but he stays in his room a lot. I guess you could call him a "room mate"!

Other than that, Mama has two loud chirpy things that live in the room where Mama and the other hoomans eat. We've heard them referred to as zebra finches and 
zeebies". No clue what that means...

There are three other furry things that live in our room. There are two little brown and white puffs that live in a cage on a lower shelf, then one gray-and-white one that lives on the upper shelf. Mama calls them "ham-hams".

There are also two big, glass boxes full of little scaly things that float around in water. We think they are called "fish". We like to sneak into the box that the glass box sits on top of. There are lots of boxes to chew on!

Mama also feeds the birds outside. We have also seen some furry things with long, bushy tails on the porch. We've even seen other rabbits out there! Mama says that they are wild and aren't going to hurt us, but we're not so sure!

That's everyone else that lives here! 

- Toby & Emma


----------



## angelh

I live in a hostel room with my mummie and Aunt X. Daddie and Uncle W come by everyday to visit us. 

I have 3 elder brothers, although their sizes are smaller than me! They are not wabbits though, mummie says that they are Red-eared slider turtles and they never come out to play with me.


----------



## hartleybun

Roxy here - i has 2 chocolate labradors - brandy and her daughter whiskey. dey is well nice and dey iz me security guards. dont get no cats in me garden:nasty: me hoomin also has fish cos her husbun sed she culdnt have no more rats


----------



## BunnyRawr

my hoomin has tons of wierd things that look lyk they will eat me one of dem she calls a piggie? i dunno put there are like four of dem they make a lotta noise 

and my sister shes also a bunny but a little bigga den me but shes real nice

And then theres the two 'dogs' is what she calls them the little one's mean and barks a t us but the big ones all nice... i tink he scared of us  and dats it other dan my hoomin she's nice


----------



## Hawkertinger

*waves* Hi!! Hehe, you all make MY hooman look...like a zookeeper! 

Firsts, we have the kitties. There's Captain, the oldest...he's big and brown and always gets beat up. Then there's Scout, she's one of the only other girls in the house. She was born out in the mountains and then came to live with mom a few years ago because some stooooopid hooman decided to hurt her  If I ever get my back legs on that jerk...hmph! And then there's Riley and John Deere...they're never apart, ever. They take the brotherly love thing to the extreme. John Deere thinks its fun to try to get into my cage. I can't wait til I'm bigger, I'll show that little fluffball who the boss is around here!

Then, we gots the fishies, two big tanks full! I like to watch em!

And then there's the squawkboxes. Ike and Marla, the two budgies, they don't make much noise though. But Winchester, the lovebird, he's a pain! Dad wants to get a rubberband to close his beak so he'd shut up for 5 minutes, but mom won't let him. She says he's goofy and fun to watch. Seriously, he could shut up any time, I think I'm with dad.

We also have Sela, a little baby leopard gecko. She's fun to watch too, but her dinner keeps escaping! I think the kitties knock over the cricket box. And then there's Maybelle, our baby red tailed boa. She's really sweet, and loves to cuddle. She's still way too small to even think about eating me, and I'll be too big for her anyway. She could eat John Deere though when she's big! Right now, she likes curling up with John Deere, which is sorta funny to watch. 

And last, but not least, my bestest buddy Dusty! Dusty is the Abyssinian guinea piggy...we play together all the time. We're not sure if Dusty is a boy or girl yet..still too little. Can't wait to grow up together though! Mom lets us out in the playpen together and we love to run around! 

I think mom and dad want this weird thing...a sugar glider next...and a labrador. I think she should look into more bunnies!!!! And piggies!


----------



## Brandy456

Hmm , theres this big fluffy thing that runs around here, and sometimes lets me out of my cage !


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

My moms hass a black and white things names Phoenixss
And a new blue and white things names boss he's a kittenss
And dads has hiss ownss fishs name artimus.

So there are 1 cats 1 dogs 1 fish and one rabbits me


----------



## Jess4921

My hoomins has a wittle floofy doggie dat dey call a Cheuy. He dunn like me tho... he wuns away when I wanna play wif him. 
In me and my mommies woom ders dis fing called a froggie and its white and lives in a box filled wif water. I like chewin da big black thing his box it on. Ders dis smaller box wif water dat has teeny tiny swimmy things in it and anover really big box wif water and swimmy things down stairs too. There are these moving shells too dat mommie calls "hermies" and a long moving stick dat mommy calls "millipede". And der are these wierd furry guys like bunnehs wif no ears called "guinea pigs". I used to play wif dem but mommy says I was too ruff, so now I dunn see dem no mores. Ders anover bunneh too, but he hasnt gone to be fixed yet (I didnt know he was broken too!) and mommy says he doesnt like me, but I wanna be friends wif him.

So dats all my brothers and sisters


----------



## Nibbles96

Mah mom(or as I like to call her, my sister) has a hamster named Moonlight, but he doesn't really wike me.


----------



## LionsRawr

Sparrow here! 

My hooman has lots of other animals. None that I have met face to face yet. But I can smell them. 

There are four kitties and two doggies. My hooman says not to worry and that they won't hurt me or Bubble Gum.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

It's me Biscotti! My owner has 2 crazy cats, 1 fat black one who doesn't bother with me and one little one that is ratty looking who goes in my cage and pounces on me! She also has a stupid dog that I does not like even though I have never been near him. She also has 2 giant horses! Boy are they nosie! Always trying to steal my pellets! Stupid things!


----------



## sdrabbitlvr

Yes!! My hoomin has a black and brown thing she calls a "puppy". He scares me! Sometimes he comes up to the side of my x-pen and he pants and looks at me in a way that makes me hide behind my husbun, Sam. But I love my hoomin even though her "puppy" torments me. 

Sincerely,

Paige


----------



## WonderWoman

A furry thing that goes WOOF WOOF..... apparently a dog.



________________________


----------



## jesleigh02

Hi, I'm Reba. I gots me a brother with big ears like me. He's Joe, but he's in anutter hutch right now. He wasn't a girl like momma thought. He still pouting about being separated from me.

My momma and daddy got a zoo around here! 2 stripey things with long tails. Sometimes their tails look like snakes. It's scary. Momma calls them "predators"-named Spitz and Riley. They lay on top of our houses.

And, then there's Pearl. She used to be the baby. Momma says Pearl's thinks we are her rabbits! She licks our noses, and we lick her's too. She says "Woo-Woo". And then Gizzy Bear kinda keeps to herself. Don't think she's a bear really, but she's got a lot of hair! She may be a funny colored thing like Pearl. Dogs maybe?


----------



## kirsterz09

Well apart from us 5 undles of fun!!! Mom has these strange creatures called cats! We see them when we go inside to be sprayed with this strange solution that helps to keep those darn flies away. They just sit and stare at us!! Like we are the ones that luk funny!! Fiver- one trid to jump at me the other day!!! I was a little nervous but I showed it whose boss!! Mom told it off for me!
Clover- I had a close encounter with the same one when I was in the stange outside square thing! It came up to me whining like mad it was a right pathetic thing! It didn't want to be outside! What animal doesn't want to be outside on a nice day!!! Eventualy mom came and picked it up so, I cud be left in piece silly thing!


----------



## Blaze_Amita

It's Blaze! My mommy has lots of other furry buns like me, but I'm her spoiled one! I was the first one! Mommy also has a big panting thing, I think she calls it a dog. I've thumped the big thing and she'll lay next to us and keep any other things like her away from us. She gets called Goober or Magic! 
Mommy has brought me, and a couple others, Amita and Gabriel down to see this even bigger furry things! Those two are scary big! One she calls Princess Jasmine, she likes to lip my fur around and mess up my grooming and Phoenix just looks at me like i'm a little nut case, I don't like him so much. Phoenox and Jasmine have this really loud neigh when they say hello to mommy. Eh Mommy loves them so I guess I could too.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Mi humin has4 keeties. Wun is the naiburs. Zee oder 3 ackchualee live herez. 

Mi momee in partikuler has 3 feeshies. Alzo I nevur has seen themz meself. I no zat my momee andz hur seestur leese horses sumtymez.  

So dat is all! 

*-.Magic.-*


----------



## irishbunny

Aswell as us bunnehs, mi hoomun has lots of other creatures! She has dis small thing, not much bigger den me she calls Heidi, she is very fluffy and is scared uf me :biggrin2:, she wags her tail in my face alot 2! My hoomun says dere will be another one of dese things comin to live with us soon, a very small one that we have to be nice to. My hoomun has 3 of dese other things she calls cats, dey live outside and catches mice, my hoomun said that in this area peoples have to have dem or else we wud be overrun with rats and mice and they mite try and steals our food! So I like the cats for their good work!
My hoomun has dese other things dat she calls chickens and ducks aswell! She likes them, but I don't really becuz sometimes when I escape from the shed a white chicken chases me :shock: They make lot's of noise 2 which is scare sometimes!

Dats it!
-Princess


----------



## SunnyCait

Mm, my hoomin has many other childrens. Her has some doggles, like mebbe 4 doggles? I only like the one, the furry one, Karly. We best buddies. Then her has many ratsies, so many. I see them, but no allowed to touches them.  And there's penny pigs that live here... I hear them but never seen them run around, my hoomin says we wouldn't like them anyway. Zats all methinks.

-Mary Jane


Aktully, Hoomin has other hoomins, too. We got a new main hoomin who sleeps in our room and takes us out and feeds us and I sink that that hoomin mebbe like me more than MJ but then 'gain, who doesn't? Then Hoomin has a sister thing, and then there is the boy Hoomins, who smell funny. And also hoomin bunny, is smaller than other hoomins, but he not like us too much. 

-Breakfast


----------



## kellbell23

My hoomin has a doggie named Nellie. She's ascared of me! She also has a little gerbil. I dont like him. He's too quick and twitchy so i growl every time he gets too close.

-Trouble


----------



## riggins4me400

me mommy has these big thingers that eat grass ike me i think there called horses. she also has three big doggies. and theres one cat hes nice but i dont talk to him much. hes cwoss eyed. and theres some things that float in the water there called fwishy. they are allways hungwey!!!!


----------



## Bunnydrool1324

My mommy has two cats named yoyo and sam. Sam is nice, but I think Yoyo wants to eat me. And she has a dog named raggs, but she is called a hunting dog, and whenever I try to play with her my mommy pulls me away. And she has a snake, a frog, a toad, a turtle, and two salamanders. They are no fun to play wif, so I don't pay much attention to them.


----------



## ninetoes01

My hooman has a hooge black and white thing wif a long naked tail. He has really wittle round ears. She calls him "mousey mouse". But he's bigga den a mouse!!! He moves weally weally fast. I thump my big feet at him and wun away.
Den she moved my bedroom so I didn't have to be near him anymore. I don't like dose big mouses!


----------



## Luca

My hoomin has two kats. I play with the baby one a lot, we jump on each other and she wubs my head. The big one reaches through the bars in my cage and pets me.


----------



## SirThumpsalot

Me name is Halo and my mommy and auntie have dis white fuzzy ting that trys to hump me. It so wierd and i run from it a lot. there is lots of talk bout getting it "snipped" but i not no wut dat means. I has a bunny friend that i sometimes pway with. his name is sir thumps but the hoomins call him "bud' a lot. i dont get it. 

we had sum kittis bfor but we had to gib them away cuz me auntie is alllergic to kitteh. there is also this ting dat squeeks but he not a bird. he look like a baby bunny but not really. Mommy sas he is a "hamster" I not like him cuz he sits on me back. he so mean.

i love my hoomins they give me pinapple and lots of green things that taste yummy.


----------



## snowy_hfbh

My mommiee gots 4 doggiess , 15 hammiess or what she calls them ham ham , 4 fast little thingy i think that its calls gerbil , 2 smelly thingy she calls rattiess they are fat , 4 thingy i thing the are called pigs , oh no i think they are caled guinea pig or sometine liddats they are real noisey and last but not least my room matee which is calls labbits oopps we are called rabbits my mommy gots 8 of them !

Seems like a zoo ya? But i lub them as one of the doggy name snowy the jack rascal loves to protect us and will make a scary noise to chase ppl away so no body can bully us !


----------



## steffiexxweffie

my mommy has this weird animal that she calls scruffy hes this things called a schnauzer. he always chases me and i bit hima few times. he always gets yelled at so i sometimes instigate him cos it's funny to hear my mommy yell at him :devil. we have this other thing that doesnt really look like scruffy. hes a lot more fluffier and doesnt bother me he just sniffs me. i kinda like him. his names domino and they say hes something called shih-tzu.


----------



## Kohana

My mommy has 3 cats, 1 hedgehog and 2 fishies. 2 of the cats Minxy and Callie are kinda crazy. They like to follow me around the house sometimes even though it annoys me. Mommy gives them trouble but they still do it. The other cat Pepper is nice. He will just watch me from afar. Sometimes he will come up and sniff me which I don't mind.

The hedgehog's name is Susie. I don't see her much, just when she is in her exercise pen in the kitchen. I was sorta curious about her at first but she looked prickly so I didn't go near her. She is a strange creature. She likes to walk around with a toilet paper tube on her head.

The 2 fishies I haven't seen before. I just hear mommy talk about them sometimes. I think they are betta's?


----------



## doggie0506

My mommy only has 1 other animal it's a big yellow furry thing with a long wigily tail. It lies next to me while I flop next to mommy, and it dosnt mind when I sniff it's feet but they are scary cause they're bigger then my head!! They call it a yellow lab, I think it might be what the humins call a dog.
-Flurry


----------



## cheryl

It's Me Marley here...my sissy Chocolate bunny wants to tells this story but mes push her outta the ways...shes bossy,so mes gots in first hehe..Chocolate bunny glares at me and hops away and mes hear her mumbles somethings...hmm mes only guess what she says bout me...oh well mes deal with her later :biggrin2:.



Anyways onto the story,

My mummy hads taken in two rat girls...ones name Macey and the other violet...their cage sits on a table....so ones day mes curious and wants to haves a look, so mes jump up and i look and keep lookie and sees nothing,then all of a sudden ones of the rats comes up to the cage and wants to bite my nose..ohh i was mortified and calls out for helps..Chocolate bunny comes to my rescue and laughs at me and tells me to stop being noseys..and the funny looking creature cannot gets me anyways,cause it's in a cage....ugh Chocolate bunny is no helps sometimes...and my mummy just says Marley whats you doin..ugh thats is so helpful for mes..*shakes head*

Another day mes was curious again,and i looks at the cage and see it open,mummy had the rats out for their free time...so me squeeze my butt into the cage...mes felt just like a giant in there,then mes hear mum come in and i look at her with my eyes wide open like SPRUNG,kinda like this guy :shock:just imagine him with bunnies ears hehe....mes funny....mes think mummy was shocked as well,cause alls she could say is Marley whats you doin in there and she giggles and says i'm a little bugga,and then she calls for Jeremy her son to comes and haves a lookie at me..and i thinks to myself..thats just great mummy mes embarrased yous caught me and now you wants to show everybody.


----------



## xKuchiki

Mai stoopid hoomin haz dese tings with these big ugly tailz and boogli eyes. Dey is always eskapin dat cage abuv us an den dey run around de top or come in our home and eat our foodz and hayz. Den wen mama comes uphome she gets upset an den she smakz her forehed an grabs dem and puts dem in der huge cage. Dey is so ANNOYING and dey are fatz becuz dey eat mai fudz D:


----------



## xKuchiki

Mai stoopid hoomin haz dese tings with these big ugly tailz and boogli eyes. Dey is always eskapin dat cage abuv us an den dey run around de top or come in our home and eat our foodz and hayz. Den wen mama comes uphome she gets upset an den she smakz her forehed an grabs dem and puts dem in der huge cage. Dey is so ANNOYING and dey are fatz becuz dey eat mai fudz D:


----------



## RabbitLover94

Our hoomin haz waaaaay too many stinkin' aminals! Dere r 4 stinkin' dogz, 6 stinkin' catz, 2 stinkin' gini pigz, 2 stinkin' mousez, 1 stinkin' chinshilla thing, 2 stinkin' gotes, 3 stinkin' horzez, and a bowl of water with swimmin' tings in it. Hoo wud want ta live in yucky water ALL the timez!? They muz be crazeez! And, yez, they DO all stink! Esept for da swimmin' tings, but, still, dose r crazeez!


----------



## @licia

My hoomin haz (er.. had)many uffer aminals! 

Firsts, there iz this weird wookin' butterscotch-colouredfing that alwayz jumps in mah pen (I think my hoominz sez he iz a kitty kat... named Luke). Then, az if that izn't enuff, he jumps in mah favourite cward boardbox and touches mah lil' bootay with his pawz! Iz like he iz playin' peek-a-booz with me! 

Then, there iz this uffer thing my hoominz call a doggie. Hiz name iz Charlie and he iz a Chihuahua X Terrier. But, I do not mind him at all az he iz more scared of me then I am of him, hehe! 

Last but not least, are 2 ginni pigs named Skittles and Hamm. I haz not been able to see these fings at all yet. I haz only heard my hoominz talk about them. Oh! Iz 4got to say that they sound awfully funny, tho! Always squeakin' away!

And that iz our little zoo. My hoominz say it's never been thissmall, EVA! Cuz they had 2 fings called Sugar Gliders - which appearently resemble bats (me thinkz they are secwetly alienz in disguise!), but they plopped and went to heavenz last Summer with the hoominz hamsta fing, Gertrude.


----------



## nicolevins

Me and Jenni's hoomin has a 'dawg'. It made Jenni scared because he licked Jenni and she got sick. I dont like him


----------



## Luluznewz

My hoomin has tis funny critter called a tortoise. Her name is Delilah. Delilah and I live with the hoomin in her bedroom. I never see Delilah though, she doesnt come out. soetimes I go and sit by her "heat lamps". They is cozy.

My hoomin isnt a very old hoomin. Sometimes, during "skool breaks" we drives to a biiiiggg house with the older hoomins. These are "parents". At the parents house there iz three big dawgs! My hoomin loves the dawgs, but the dawgs dontz love me. So Delilah and I get to be safe in the hoomins room. No dawgs allowed.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

She has:

-Australian Cattle Dog - Rodeo
-Cat - Bucky
-Gold Fish - Mr. Bubbles
- Button Quail
-Cortinux Quail
-Lots of mice
-2 Ball pythons
- Pastel Hog Island Boa
-Cockateil
-4 love birds
- Some chickens
-Pomeranian - lil bit

I think this is it?


----------



## aashly23

Us hoomin has sooo many other petz. She done has one dog, Oz, for a looong time. He playz wiv us lots. Chases us around the roomz. We stayz in us cage most o the day and then we comes out to play when mum gets home. Theyz dis other cage too. It haves a Max and Mia in it. Maybe they is chinnie chillas? Also they iz nother dog outside. I don't know where dat is cuz I never been there. Dat one is a pitbull. She barks alot and mum yells "Stop Vega". Mum has dis huzban dat playz they gamez all ze time. He haves these thangs that he caws wizzards and tells mum to buy crikets for dem. Sumtimes he haves dese widdle hoomins. Dey is LOUD! Dey ain't here much. But dey gets on us nerves. Mum says she is gettin some more chinnie chillas Saturday.


----------



## mistyjr

Well. My family haves 2 dogs, and 3 bunnies. 

I do not know why the pug haves to go in my cage and thinks her's. The big dog just lays there look at us all.


----------



## UsagiBanana

Wellz, momma also has Lavi, my houzemate...I down't get to pway wid him much...beswides, he tinks dat I'ma girlz.:X

Momma also has dis ting called a 'snake'. It'z a looong ting wid no armz or legzez! I dwon't understwand! How doez it moves!?:shock: My momma's boifwiend likes to call it a "long bunny"...but he'z not a bunny!! I'm so confoozed!:? He'z fun to look at, doh.:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

My hoomins have 2 dogs, one smart the other just a little smarter then the carpet. There iz 2 cats and I have 15 brothers and sisters.

Daisy


----------



## UsagiBanana

Woooooow! Fifteen Brudders and sisters?! Dat's so cool!


----------



## mandyjeank

Hey this is Casper, I am a flemish giant bun. My mommy has these things that can fly, well sometimes mommy twims their wings though. Pebbles is a blue headed Pionus and Basil is a green cheek conure, they make a lot of noise. Then there are the cats, Sunny, Tigger and Moo Moo., and then there are Daphne and Zoe, mommy just brought them home they are flemish giant mixes, I have not formally met them yet. Then there is Maggie Moo, she is the rescue bun of the house, I have played with her a few times, I guess she is all wight.


----------



## Katmais_mommy

besides my brother and sister, my momma has a Silky Terrier dog. He used to chase me but ever since the day i kicked him in the face, he runs away from me!


----------



## RandomWiktor

Wendy: I don't know about upstairs, but downstairs with us there's two chickens, three HUGE fish, a frog, and a newt!

Brindam: Yeah, and I'm stuck next to one of the chickens - talk about stinky, bleh!


----------



## randaatje

My mom keeps a tyger in her room to gard me. He does a really gud job, he sits and sleeps by my cage to make sure that no one bugs me. He says he would like to be friends but I think he is too scary.

She also has fowr big monsters that she sits on and rides around. They arent too bad because they like hay too, but I'm not sharing any of mine!


----------



## Yield

my hoomin haz doz dawgie thingz!!!
i dont like eet when she bringz them to my rewm ):!
they are tew big!

-Solara


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910

Me hoomin haz 2 small fingz...i fink theyre katz or sumfin..never seez them tho..wheww!! And, shez haz 1 small fing, too..shez callz it sumfin like...a chi..wellz its call a dawg. And, 2 other fingz that make a LOTZ of noize..sounds like theyre singing or screaming or sumfin. Shez callz them birdz, I fink!


----------



## Daytripper

My hoomin haz a two loud annoying tings, they are alwayz barkin and sniffin me. Once when I wuz playin outside in da yard one of da stinkin hoomans let it out! It chased me! I dun like dese 'dawgs' so much.


----------



## MiserySmith

Mum haz sooo many aminals!
She has mousies. Dey squeek all night wen I twy N sleepz.
She haz other mous things too.. But they're bigger! They
make so much nois bouncing around ther cage at night.. Mum wishes they were quiter like me!
And mum has these cats.. One hits me sometimes and tries to play with the mousies too.. But he's very gentle. the other ones not allowed round me no more though cuz he hit me really hard one day when he snuck in da room.. He also broke the mouse cage opened! D:<!
Mum had another bunny a few months ago too.. But she was taken away because she kept attakin me when I was just in my cage sleeping and she was out hoppin in ma room. I'm glad she gone, my face duznt hurt anymore.
:bunnydance:


----------



## bearbop

This is walter and toby keith, our hoomin has deese two bird wike quechers and they squak and are weally anoying


----------



## himmiechick

My hoomuns always had ALOT of different animals! Every time they come outside their is this gweat BIG black thing that they hook it up on this STWINGY thing thats attached to a twee! It scares me!!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## Becksta

Thumper here.My human is a young one, she has her parents to boss her around, as well as 2 younger humans who she refers to as idiots a lot. My guess is she doesnt like them. My human has 4 brightly coloured flying creatures- she calls them "noisy" or "budgies". They always fly to me and my new little playmate Archie when we are in their room. I love to sniff them. She also has 3 scaly creatures who live in a tank of water. They are beatiful and gold. Then she has my favourites, a big furry beast and his smaller less furry companion, otherwise known as Zeus and Fudge, "dogs". They are good to me and Archie, keeping away any cats with the intentions of a rabbit dinner. So, thats my humans family.


----------



## sparney

she has this weird lizardy thing. it has scales and claws but i have never gone near it let a lone touch it!


----------



## lionheadhope

my mommy has a skiny ginger fing he say he a cat...:?(wats a cat?) also two pig fings that are hairy they look like fat furrybrown sauseges:biggrin2:and a little hammy hamster she old and dont talk much







luv blossom xxxx


----------



## Acacia-Berry

Hai, Kayshie here! My hoomin talks to me lots bout's that mean ol' kitteh. That he's only a bad illooshun! Then there's the Mama-kitteh who came to live with us after they foolishly took her in off the streets to give babeh kittehs! Those devils earned my discust now me and Mama-kitteh have no like.
And the brown goggie! He nice but lazy. My mom makes me be sister with uther bunneh, but I will never like her for taking mom's attenshun from me, how dare her :/

This Akina, my turn. I not mean like Kaysh and think that kitteh Illooshun is nice I make him fluff nest with my fur fur and he lie in it. Mom takes pictures and oogles dunno whys. The goggie sniffs me lots and halps mom give me my yuckies he always be with her- me thinks they love. My ickle sister Kaysh is meanie and we fight so we no live together but I like to have friend. Illooshun make friends.


----------



## hotelcali2202

mah hooman haz 4 HUGE dawgies! (a big black one dey call a grayt dayn, a tan one dey calz a pibble bludhond mix, a strip-ed one dat iz a masiff n anottur dey calz a boxah mix)
and 2 fayt kittehs


----------



## himmiechick

Myhumanused to have big scary black thing!Me and Jude were lik wut is tat!It would chase my smallhumanallthe time! But I thumped my feet every now and than.Alsothese kittens keep hiding under me and Judes cage. And my filthy humans brought ANOTHER one inside only if I could get out of this cage and explore the outside world of this cage. OH BOY! Would that be nice. I've gotten out of my cage before but of course my friend sam used to help me. Now she's long gone classical mini lop but was she so cute and i'm speakin as a himilayan! But I used to sit on a table outside and so did she I would talk to her. But until I was their to watch her get sold. I swear I cried but also died a little inside. All you other buns tell me you'll atleast add me as your friend and me and Jude will tell you all some more of my stories the other buns will to.



Your Dudes,

Marshal& Jude:coolness::wink


----------



## himmiechick

Hello becksta this is Lilly my boys are idiots and the same thing hapened to me at a show I was at and I can tell you one thing they are "noisy" and what ya say "budgies" look i'm a little new here just joined here last month. My human says there this one thing called birds they kind of give me te chills......... be my friend? Yours Sincerely, lilly*


----------



## Spot

My hoomins have dis thing called a dog.It goes woof woof when it sees me and i dont like it.I tink it's name is minny.They also have dese tings dat swim.They live in a large supply of da stuf i drink.I like da swimmin tings better than da 1 dat gos woof woof.


----------



## himmiechick

YA mine have the same swimmy things they are like my best friends. My name is Spot. Very glad to meet you all here on a fine day like this. My hoomins they have this wierd thing that goes mow mow all of the time.I think they call it sox. But oh well. SEE YOU ALL LATER!!!!!! Spot love you guys BUY!Pray that youre all alright! =]:innocent


----------



## michellexgix

My mummy has loads of animals.

There are four things that she likes to call 'Cattzz'
There are three things that she likes to call'Doggss'
Then there are three things outside that I cant see but hear mummy on about them. She calls them 'hurses'


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

Hazel: Da Lady has three cats. Dey're called Noise, Tiger an' Millow. Mister has a ferret. I hate dat ting! It smells funny an' always tries ta get inta MY room! Da Lady doen't really like da ferret either.


----------



## Jaded

It like me live on a farm, my hoomin breeds guinea pigs and doggies.


----------



## Pippin

Mommy has like dese weird squawky fings dat live in cages and are out during da day. Dey is not rabbits so dey must be muuuuuuuch further down the intelligence ladder.

I heard Mommy call one of dem Psycho Coco. Da other one is called Zorro. Da stwangest thing is dat the Psycho one talks hoomin!!!:shock: He calls Mommy "Baby" and says, "I Love you" to her. He gots to understand dat I am Mommy's only love...except Daddy of course, but he is clearly less important dan me! I mean c'mon weally.:rollseyes


I, Pippin, hab spoken


----------



## rabbitsrock_love

My hoomin has a gwinea pwig... it is freally anwoying cuz it squeafs too much!!!

Moma says i'm most quiet...

:expressionless


----------



## miria&delilah&hershey13

Hi der,
this is delilah. other than me an my sistah, our momma has 2 puppies- we dont likes them- and a thing that meows- momma doesnt let us see the meow thing, she says that it will hurt us :shock: but i know my momma wont let that happen she luuuvs us too much :biggrin:


----------



## CalifornianKit

Chance hear! I only stayz in ze house so i only gets to see the ITTLE BITTY mini wabbits with no ears! AND NO TAILZ! Momma says they are dwarfs too... like me and mah wifey Zsa Zsa but theyre SO MUCH WITTLER! She sayz they is "Hamsturs". Also when momma lets me on the bed wif her, da little dawggie she calls Scout is usually up der curled on her IN MY SPOT! :shock:Also sometimes when momma isnt lookin da BIG FAT "kiddy Kat" comes in the baffroom to watch me and Zsa Zsa, but mainly me cuz im bigger and closer to the floor. 

Ok now dis is Ruby. Im an outsyde bunny. We haz an open rabbitry that we stay in wif chicken wires on de side so nuffin can get it! We got a NEW seester a few days ago. a black cotton ball rugg thingy named "Scotch". She looks just like the OTHER BIG white cotton ball rugg thingy named "Sheepy" sept she's smaller. Maybe the black one is a dwarf too?! Momma calls them "Sweep" or somethin like dat. Momma also has a BIG BIG BIG thing that sticks its nose into our room when it hears feed buckets being opened. She usually taps its nose and tells it to leave. She calls it "Tawny" and.. I saw her get on its back before and it was walkin with her up there =O! AND IT STARTED RUNNIN WITH HER UP THAR! Also i think she has a dwarf tawny too. Its littler but i tink its older. Her name is Lizzy and momma says she's a "Shetwand Powny" She bought it for the two dwarf hoomans to ride with momma on deh BIG shetwand powny. 

Plus i dink momma said there was gonna be a baby "howrse" that would be herez in May like when i was borwn! I dun no what a howrse is... but i hope its a bunny lyk me!!!


----------



## cassafrassa

me mommy usedted to has sumfing cawwed guinea pig, but he isunt here no mo. i used to butt his wittle fayce. now is just me and a big dawggy, and two wittle dawggies who WEALLY get on my nerbes and i gwunt at dem and kick dem.


----------



## Mewt

my hoomen has dawgies i lyk to chase an jump on. dey run away frum me. D:


----------



## Riverandgang

Mah hoomin has these birdies that can't fwy, and noisy swimmin ones, and five big howses, I love howses, and there are two dawgies that I ignore, and two cat's that are afraid of me, my mate Pepper is terrified of all animals but bunnies and hoomins, and my daughter Snip likes howses, hates cats, ignores dawgs, and we all hate those tiny lough hoomins (kids?).


----------



## WanderingWabbit

This is Tuesday. My humans have two things that are close to my size that bark. Also in the bedroom there are a bunch of glass boxes with things that run on circles in the night. She breeds them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

dogs, cats, mice, Iguanas, Tarantulas, snakes, gold fish, koi, and bunnies.


----------



## hexi99

okz wherez doez me startz? mi hoomins has 2 doggles. one i believes they calls a dobie hexi and the other iz a pit/boxer sereniti. they just kinda lookz at us and if we thump they runn hehehehe. then we haz chins or chillies or something likez that. then fids(whats a fid?) they are loud and bite my hoomin dad. mom brought home some rescues some mices and theze rattie things... they smell weird and eat weird things. then my hoomin dad has turtles they swim and smellez funny. oh and hoomin mom has fishks. they are weird looking to. i knowz we has a zoo but my momz she saves the ones she says cant speak for themselves


----------



## cosmo kramer

Hiya, Cosmo here. my hoomins used to ave some furry fur balls called...ampsters. but they have disappeared now. don't know where. but one was my mate and my hoomin emily was really sad when it disappeared. it bit my nose once. 
then we got my girlfriend Star and they just now have us bunnies. coz we iz best. obviously.


----------



## butsy

here my brothers and sisters 






heres my best friend Gus, i always chase him around the house 







here is brody, i cant meet him because he will eat me 

this





this is zeeva, she will also eat me 



i have a cat sister to, but cant finde any pics


----------



## Kipcha

In our house, we have not only the seven rabbits but a dog, chinchilla and two guinea pigs. We also have two horses and a miniature horse.


----------



## therabbitrookie

mum haz this thing she talks about ALL tha tyme. liek, moar then me. it makes me angry. she saysz its nayme iz k.d moon or sumthin and i see pikshur on hur computer!! thers 1 on here nao! itz relly big .. it haz these hard lookin feet and a looooong neck an she SITS ON IT! i wunder how it feels. i wuld NEVER want to meet that thing. itz liek me an princess peachy X 100000000000. THATS HOW BIG IT IS! i dont lye. srsly its huge. then she haz these small, fat things that go WUFF WUFF evry 5 sekunds. 
but thats not all beleev it or not! she haz 3 little ugly thins that joey yoosed to luv.. i think she callz them ratz? i persunnally think ther ugly.. mama loves dem do. they has these long tails and krawl up n down the bars all tha time. also a furry thin wit a puffy tail who goes meoww. and also peaches. but i only liek peaches. she is bootiful (but i think im pretteeyer.)

sincerely,

the prince of all

_theodore_


----------



## pugsleybunny18

Me hoo man has a wittle doggy named Hawkeye who iz play with sometimes. Also haz a guinea pig named Pancake who iz kinda grumpy


----------



## itsazoo

oh yes, our mommy and grandmommy have LOTS of other pets! theres around 90 gerbils cuz mom and grandma breed them, I have met them, their cool..kinda wierd though, I dont think Peepers has met them though. there is also 7 doggies..you get used to them! mommy also has 2 birdies, and grandma has 2 steppe lemmings, and mommy has a snake, and there is lots of fishes too. 

-Jenny


----------



## Luimeril

Mocha here. my mommy has some things she calls "feesh" or "beetas". they live in plastic things full of water(she calls them "Critter Keepers" and "tanks"). there's also a fuzzy white thing called Holly, or Piggy, a little annoying black and white thing called Mandy, a loud little brown thing called Belle, or taco(they call them "dogs" or "mutts"). there's one of those cat things, but he doesn't bother me much(he seems to hate the "dog" called Holly, though), and a squaky grey thing in a smaller cage nearby called a "Tank". he doesn't have fish in him, though, so that confuses me a bit. there used to be a black cat-thing who liked to play with me, but she vanished one day...


----------



## thatcrazybunny

Ryley: we has a wanbow agama (also known as a wed headed agama) which has a bright orange head, royal blue arms and chest and upper back, and has a green tail and back legs and tummy. some times he turns all brown. his name is Ozzy.
then we have a really large tank up in the upstairs filled with fishes. though that isn't my humans. it beelings to the loud girl that used to live with us, she moveded down south and still needs to take it or sell it. then there is the other bunny that we got form a shelter down south. i dont like him all too much. my human calls him Deno. but he don't seem so nice, not to me any ways


----------



## lyndor

Ollie - My mammy waz lotz if wee squeakie tins,they sing der song and da loves em!
She hazz all dese diffewent names for em... Luna, Bruskey, Wenry and Bamboo...

sowwy if ya cannae make out ma accent...


----------



## lillyen10

Well ya da doggerz (da one day ize scawed ov:shhhh da won I like to scawe an jump on to make him get oot ov his comfy spot ;D


----------



## enchantedtomeetu

My hoomin has two huge dogs who are really friendly to me, and a siamese cat who couldnt care less. Theres also a teeny tiny goat who visits.. Shes not much bigger than I am and we play


----------



## Sam&Kola89

:bunny18Hay-whoa, me name is K..K..K...ooola, Kola I think thats me name when me mommy seez that name i listen so it must be it.:big wink:.. I'm me mummies baby I'm only 10 months old i like to be a pain in me mums bum :happyrabbit:

So me mummy haz a kitty two he me best friend I love to bug him when hes trying to sweep, hes like me big bwufver sometimes I will follow him every where he doesnt like that! I love me buddy he helps me get into twubble sometime like he helps me get in me mummies room, me not allow in there becuz I like to pee on mummies bed and she gets very mad at me for it cuz then she has to wash that big soft thing on her bed. me buddy and me also haz this game, he comes up behinds me when Im not looking and swat my bum he keeps doing this until i start chasing him, mum gets mad at me buddy cuz she thinks hes hurting me but it dont hurt just annowing. but its otay i got back at him.. me locked him in histhingy mummy puts him in when he goes buh bye for a bit (me has one to mummy put me in it for the first time when i had to go on a big car ride to meet a stranger who poked at me mouth, me didnt like that)mummy laughed and me got powd. O wah i forgut me buddys name is Mid-knight i only know this becuz she yells that name when he helps me get into twubble:nasty:and he then stops then swats me to let me know im bad. 

mummy told me she wants me to have another friend like me but doesnt know anyone wit someone like me so she told me to ask if anyone in chilliwack bc has any buns like me to reply for a... play... o date thats what she said.

so wah thats all me got to say.. me got to go now it's timee for me bed time:sleep: :hug2::highfive:


----------

